
Free Speech - tux1968
https://reason.com/2020/07/08/lefties-hate-on-liberal-open-letter-on-free-speech/
======
rbecker
> Our position as beneficiaries of the open society requires us to serve as
> guardians of it.

The failure to live up to that ideal reminds me of this prescient Dune quote:

 _When I am weaker than you, I ask you for freedom because that is according
to your principles; when I am stronger than you, I take away your freedom
because that is according to my principles._

